# Shrieking cockatiel



## nat_900 (Apr 23, 2011)

Help!

I've recently brought a cockatiel that is around 4 months old who shrieks every time my partner and I leave the room. When we are not in site shes cry's out for a good 5 minutes. I've only had her for around a week now but the shrieking is becoming a problem due to being in an apartment block.

Is this something she will grow out of or is there something I can do to assist what seams to be separation anxiety?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, what she is doing is flock calling. it means she sees you guys as her flock members. its normal but can be annoying... mine do it a lot..

try leaving the tv on or radio on for her and see if that helps at all



mine flock call lots regardless and i have lovies who chatter all day long who are louder than tiels and i live in an apartment too. no noise complaints here  hopefully itll be just the same for you if she doesnt stop.

mine... i give them a favourite treat often and i find if theyre munching on that theyre less likely to scream... but dont give it to her AS you leave the room... maybe like 10 minutes or more before hand or else she may see it as a reward.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Whatever you do, after you leave the room, do not talk to her or yell to her from the other room. Even if you are saying out to her "Shhh I'm just over here, It's okay!" Because all she interprets is that you are flock calling back to her so she is going to get louder so that you can "find" your way back to her. Lol.


----------

